# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  هداك الله ........... يا ( عداب الحمش ) ! سليمان بن صالح الخراشي

## محمد طه شعبان

كنت قد ذكرت في مقدمة رسالتي عن " انحرافات خالص جلبي " أن القادمين إلى بلاد التوحيد من العلماء وطلبة العلم المتلبسين بشيئ من البدع أصناف : فمنهم من يدع بدعته ، ويُقر بخطئه ، بل ويُحذر منه بعد أن يتبين له الحق ، ؛ لأنه طالبٌ له، مبتغٍ الدار الآخرة - نحسبه كذلك - ؛ كالشيخ الشنقيطي - رحمه الله - . 
ومنهم من يبقى على بدعته ، ولكنه يخفيها ولايجهر بها ؛ كما قيل : ودارهم ما دمت في دارهم ! وهذا الصنف سرعان ما يجهر بل يجأر ببدعته عندما يخرج دون عودة من هذه البلاد ؛ كممدوح سعيد وأمثاله .
ومنهم - وهم الأخطر - من يبقى على بدعته وانحرافه ، جاهرًا به ، ناشرُا له ؛ لما يلقاه من تأييد بعض أشباهه من المنحرفين في هذه البلاد ؛ كخالص جلبي القابع منذ أكثر من عشر سنين في بريدة !
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ
والدكتور عداب الحمش - هداه الله - هو في نظري من الصنف الثاني ؛ لأننا لم نكن نراه يجهر ببدعته عندما كان بيننا قبل أزمة الخليج ، بل كان يكتب المؤلفات النافعة على منهج أهل الحديث ! كدفاعه عن الصحابي ثعلبة بن حاطب رضي الله عنه ، وكرده على أبي غدة في مسائل حديثية ..
ولكننا تفاجأنا بعد خروجه من هذه البلاد بنفَسٍ غير النفس الذي كان يكتب به سابقًا ؛ فوجدنا عنده الهمز واللمز بعلماء أهل السنة ، ووجدنا التقارب مع الروافض ، والدفاع عن غلاة الصوفية وملاحدتها !! وذلك في كتابه الأخير " المهدي المنتظر " .
- ( انظر : ص 32، 52، 77، 83، 236 لمزه في ابن القيم والشيخ حمود التويجري والشيخ الألباني رحمهم الله ) .
- ( وانظر : ص 61، 405-410، 413، 535 تبجحه بعلاقاته الطيبة مع الروافض ! وادعاءه الكاذب أن الخلاف بيننا وبينهم إنما هو في مسائل الفروع ولا يتجاوز 5% !!!!!!!! ودعوته إلى التعايش السلمي بين الفريقين وعدم الحرص دعوتهم للحق ؛ لأنهم يدعون أنهم على الحق ونحن ندعي أننا على الحق ولن يتراجع أحد عن قوله ! ولا أدري : هل يشك عداب في أن الحق مع أهل السنة !! إنها مصيبة ما بعدها مصيبة أن لا يجني طالب العلم من كل هذه السنين الماضية سوى الشك والريب في الحق ، وعدم معرفة دين الرافضة ) .
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ
وقد وُفق الشيخ أحمد بن أبي العينين - حفظه الله - في التنبيه على انحرافات عداب السابقة ؛ وذلك في كتابه " تحذير ذوي الفطن من عبث الخائضين في أشراط الساعة والملاحم والفتن " ( ص 292-321). 
ولهذا سأركز في ردي هذا على مسألة تعرض لها عداب في كتابه الآنف لم يبينها الشيخ أحمد في رده ؛ وذلك عندما دافع عداب عن أعلام الصوفية ، وكال لهم عبارات المديح ، منخدعًا بأساليبهم في التغرير بالمسلمين ، من حيث تكلف الخشوع والرقة والأدب .. الخ ( انظر ص 239)، وكل هذا لا يغني صاحبه شيئا عند الله مادام دينه خاويًا من التوحيد الخالص لله رب العالمين ، ومن متابعة سنة سيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
ثم كانت الطامة الكبرى عندما قال - بعد ذلك - ( ص 246) : ( لقد ترجح عندي أن كل مخالفة عقدية في كتب الشيخ محيي الدين ! ابن عربي إنما هي من دس الزنادقة الذين كانوا يتظاهرون بالتصوف ، ولاعتقادي هذا فإنني أترحم على الشيخ وأترضى عنه) !! 
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ
فعداب - هداه الله - يردد ما يروجه غلاة الصوفية عندما يواجَهون بالكفريات " الصريحة " لابن عربي وغيره من ملاحدة الصوفية، التي لا يجدون ما يدفعها ؛ فيزعمون أن هذه الكفريات مدسوسة في كتبه من قبل الشانئين أو غيرهم !
قال الشعراني الصوفي عن ابن عربي : ( وجميع ما عارض من كلامه ظاهر الشريعة وماعليه الجمهور فهو مدسوس عليه ) ! ( اليواقيت والجواهر ، 1/9) . وقال أيضا : ( كذب من دس في كتاب الفصوص والفتوحات أن الشيخ محيي الدين ابن عربي قال بأن أهل النار يتلذذون بالنار .... الخ ) . ( السابق ، 2/205) .
وقال الحصكفي في الدر المختار : ( الذي تيقنته أن بعض اليهود افتراها على الشيخ قدس الله سره ) !! وأيده ابن عابدين في حاشيته ( 3/303) !
وقال الشيخ عبدالقادر عيسى مدافعًا عن ابن عربي وإخوانه من الملاحدة : ( ومنهم من أراد أن يُفسد دين المسلمين بأشياء أخر تمس عقائدهم ؛ فنسب إلى بعض رجال الصوفية أقوالا تخالف عقيدة أهل السنة ؛ كالقول بالحلول والاتحاد ، وبأن الخالق عين المخلوق ، والكون عين المكوّن ..... الخ ) . ( حقائق عن التصوف ، ص 494-515).
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ
قلت : قد أجاد العلماء والعقلاء من الباحثين عندما بينوا تهافت هذا الاعتذار الساذج عن زنادقة التصوف الذين كانوا يُجاهرون بكفرياتهم ويملؤن بها الأسفار والأشعار .
يقول الدكتورمحمد الأنور البلتاجي في كتابه " الله توحيد وليس وحده " ( ص 98-100) : 
( وأول ما يدفع به الصوفيون إنكار المنكرين على ابن عربي، هو زعمهم بأنه قد دُست عليه الكثير من الآراء التي لم يقلها!! 
يقول الشعراني – وهو من أقطاب الصوفية-: "وقد توقفت حال الاختصار –يعني للفتوحات- في مواضع كثيرة منه، ولم يظهر لي موافقتها لما عليه أهل السنة والجماعة، فحذفتها من هذا المختصر ، وربما سهوت فتبعت ما في الكتاب، كما وقع للبيضاوي مع الزمخشري، ثم لم أزل كذلك أظن أن المواضع التي حذفت ثابتة عن الشيخ محيي الدين، حتى قدم علينا الأخ العالم الشريف شمس الدين السيد محمد ابن السيد أبي الطيب –المتوفى عام 955هـ- فذاكرته في ذلك، فأخرج إليّ نسخة من الفتوحات التي قابلها على النسخة التي عليها خط للشيخ محيي الدين نفسه بـ"قونيه"، فلم أر فيها شيئاً مما توقفت فيه وحذفته، فعلمت أن النسخ التي في مصر الآن كلها كتبت من النسخة التي دسوا على الشيخ فيها ما يخالف عقائد أهل السنة والجماعة، كما وقع له ذلك في كتاب الفصوص وغيره"!!
ونحن نقول: هكذا الشأن معهم دائماً: الإنكار، ثم التشكيك، ثم التأويل!!
ولنا في هذا تجربة : 
حدث ذلك عندما نقلنا عن "الطبقات الكبرى" للشعراني بعض النصوص التي تخالف العقيدة، ولا تتفق مع بدائه العقول، لمناقشتها في كتابنا "من وصايا القرآن الكريم"؛ فقوبلنا أولاً بالإنكار. إذ نفوا وجود هذه الأفكار التي تعرضنا لها، بل وأنكروا وجودها تماماً، معتمدين في ذلك على ندرة هذه المراجع أو ارتفاع أثمانها، بحيث يتعذر الحصول عليها أو الرجوع إليها!!
فلما جابهناهم بالمراجع التي أخذنا عنها، عمدوا إلى التشكيك، فادعوا أنها من الدخيل عليهم مما دسه خصوم الشعراني عليه!!
فلما قلنا: كيف يكون هذا، وأنتم تعتمدون على هذه المراجع نفسها، تنقلون عنها وتحتجون بها؟! 
أيكون الدليل صحيحاً إذا كان في أيديكم، ثم يصبح هذا الدليل نفسه زائفاً إذا انتقل إلى أيدينا؟! 
ولماذا لم ترفعوا هذا الدخيل المدسوس من مراجعكم إذا كان ما تدعون صحيحاً؟! 
عندئذ لجأوا إلى التأويل، فقالوا: إن هذه النصوص تحوي من المعاني الباطنة والعلوم اللدنية ما لا يدركه سوى الخواص من الصوفيين –لأنهم أهل الحقيقة- أما طبقة العوام وهم أهل الشرعية فإنهم لن يصلوا أبداً إلى أسرار هذه الأفكار لكونها محجوبة عنهم!! 
وهكذا دأبهم دائماً !! 
ويذهب البعض –ومنهم الشيخ محمد عبده، والدكتور محمد حسين الذهبي- إلى أن تفسير ابن عربي القرآن الكريم من عمل عبد الرزاق القاشاني، ونسبه لابن عربي ترويجاً له بين الناس، وتشهيراً له بشهرة ابن عربي!! 
ويقول الشيخ محمد عبده: "وقد اشتبه على الناس فيه -أي في التفسير الإشاري- كلام الباطنية بكلام الصوفية، ومن ذلك: التفسير الذي ينسبونه للشيخ الأكبر محيي الدين بن عربي، وإنما هو للقاشاني الباطني الشهير، وفيه من النـزعات ما يتبرأ منه دين الله وكتابه العزيز".( تفسير المنار ، ج 1 ص 18 ). 
وقد أيده فيما ذهب إليه الدكتور الذهبي عندما تعرض لتفسير ابن عربي في الجزء الثاني من كتابه "التفسير والمفسرون". 
ونحن إذا سلمنا بهذا القول، وأن هذا التفسير من عمل القاشاني، وأنه قد نسبه لابن عربي ترويجاً له بين الناس، وتشهيراً له بشهرة المنسوب إليه ؛ فلا نملك أبداً إغماض عيوننا عن موافقة ما جاء بهذا التفسير من آراء وأفكار تتفق مع المبادئ التي بثها ابن عربي في مؤلفاته كلها كالفتوحات، والفصوص، وغيرها ). 
انتهى كلام الدكتور البلتاجي .
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ
وقال الشيخ عبدالقادر السندي في رده على الصوفي محمود الغراب - بعد أن نقل كلام ابن المقرئ المغربي من كتاب طبقات الصوفية للمناوي الذي ادعى فيه الدس على ابن عربي - : ( ثبت عن ابن عربي مقالاته تلك الكفرية بأمرين معروفين قد خفيا على ابن المقرئ والمناوي وابن العماد وغيرهم ؛ وهما : 
1- سماع الثقات المعاصرين ومشاهدتهم لابن عربي الضال الملحد ..
2- ووجود خطه بيده ، وقد خط وحرر بخخط يده الكفر الغليظ والنفاق المبين ، والشرك الأكبر ، وتحريمه الحلال وتحليله المحرم ... ) . ( 2/209باختصار) .
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ
وقال الشيخ عبدالرحمن عبدالخالق في " فضائح الصوفية " ( ص 11) : ( وربما قالوا بل هو مدسوس عليه ؛ وهذه أيضاً من جملة كذبهم وتدليسهم ، وأتحدى أي صوفي أن يذكر عبارة بعينها ويقول إنها مدسوسة أو عقيدة خاصة بعينها ويقول إنها قد دست على الكاتب الفلاني، كيف وهي كتب كاملة، وعقائد مصنفة منمقة، وقصائد مدبجة موزونة… أتحدى أي صوفي أن يقول : هذه القصيدة مدسوسة، أو هذا القول المعين مدسوس. لأنه لو قال ذلك لأصبح التصوف كله مدسوساً مكذوباً ) .
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ
أما الشيخ علي الطنطاوي فقد أتى بالخبر اليقين والقول القاطع عندما تعرض في فتاواه للصوفي السابق " محمود الغراب " الذي ادعى أن الطنطاوي لايعرف شيئا عن ابن عربي ! فقال الشيخ ردًا عليه :
( أما قوله في الرسالة من أنني لا أعرف شيئًا عن ابن عربي وعن عقيدة وحدة الوجود ؛ فأخبره - و لافخر في ذلك - أن الذي جلب كتاب الفتوحات من قونيا ونقله من النسخة المكتوبة بخط ابن عربي نفسه ، المحفوظة الآن في قونية ، هو جدنا الذي قدم من طنطا إلى دمشق سنة 1250هـ ، فإن كان أخطأ في ذلك فأسأل الله المغفرة له ، وإنني قابلت مع عمي الشيخ عبدالقادر الطنطاوي نسخة الفتوحات المطبوعة على هذا الأصل المنقول صفحة صفحة ) . ( انظر فتاوى الطنطاوي : ص 79- 80 ).
قلت : ولو سلمنا بأن هذه اللفظة أوتلك مدسوسة على ابن عربي ؛ فإن كتبه وأشعاره قائمة بمجموعها على عقيدة وحدة الوجود لا يمكن الانفكاك عنها مهما ادعي فيها من الدس عليه ؛ لالتصاقها بالكفر - والعياذ بالله - .
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ
فوائد :
1- ذكر الشيخ السندي في رده السابق على الغراب أن ترجمة ابن عربي في شذرات الذهب لابن العماد الحنبلي ربما تكون محرفة من مالك النسخة المخطوطة ؛ وهو داود بن جرجيس القبوري الشهير عدو الدعوة السلفية ! وذلك لاشتمال الترجمة على تزكية ابن عربي ، وعدم التعرض لعقيدته وانحرافاته . فلعل أحد طلبة العلم يستجيب لدعوة الشيخ عندما قال ( ص 314) :( ولابد من بذل الجهود والوقت للحصول على النسخة الأصلية المقروءة والمسموعة على المؤلف ثم مطابقتها بالمطبوع ومقابلتها حسب العادة المتعبة، ولابد من وجود الجهة العلمية العليا التي تحرص أشد الحرص على متابعة هذا الموضوع الخطير بالدقة والإمعان ، وإلا سيلزم اتباع الكفر والباطل دون علم القارئ العادي وما أكثرهم اليوم على وجه الأرض والله أعلم ). مع أنني أعتقد - والله أعلم - أن ابن العماد قد اغتر بابن عربي كما اغتر غيره ؛ لأنني وجدته يثني على غير ابن عربي من الصوفية ؛ كابن الفارض والسهروردي ( انظر : 3/149،153) .
2- ذكر الشيخ الطنطاوي في فتواه السابقة أن الغراب المردود عليه ربما يكون اسمًا وهميًا ؛ لأنه من أعرف الناس بعلماء الشام ، ولايوجد فيهم من يسمى بهذا الاسم الغريب .
3- اطلعتُ على رسالة صغيرة مطبوعة أرسلها هذا الغراب للشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله يشتكي فيها ظلم الشيخ عبدالقادر السندي له ! 
4- من أفضل الكتب التي ردت على ابن عربي : 
أ - الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام ( المجلد الثاني ) .
ب- " ابن عربي " لسميح الزين .
ج - " الإلحادية : عقيدة ابن عربي الاتحادية " للأستاذ مصطفى سلامة ز
د - " كتاب ابن عربي الصوفي في ميزان البحث والتحقيق " للشيخ عبدالقادر السندي .
هـ - العقد الثمين في تاريخ البلد الأمين " للفاسي ؛ حيث ترجم لابن عربي وذكر فتاوى العلماء فيه . وقد طبعت الترجمة مفردة بتحقيق الشيخ علي الحلبي .
ز - " نعمة الذريعة في نصرة الشريعة " لابراهيم الحلبي ؛ وهو رد مفصل على " فصوص الحكم " . وقد طبع بتحقيق الشيخ علي رضا .
ح - " رسائل وفتاوى في ذم ابن عربي الصوفي " جمع وتحقيق الشيخ موسى الدويش .
5- من المعلوم اهتمام المستشرقين القديم ببعث العقائد المنحرفة عن منهج أهل السنة ؛ لكي يصرفوا المسلمين عن مصدر عزهم وقوتهم . وقد وجدتُ أن العلمانيين - قبحهم الله - عندما رأوا انتشار الخير والتمسك بالدين بين المسلمين ساروا على نفس خطى أساتذتهم ؛ فبدؤا ببعث تراث الفرق المنحرفة وأعلامها . ومن ذلك : قيام أحد رموزهم في هذا الزمان " نصر حامد أبوزيد " بتأليف كتاب جديد بعنوان : " هكذا تكلم ابن عربي " .
http://www.saaid.net/Warathah/Alkharashy/m/41.htm

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

في الاونة الخيرة هناك حركة قوية لبعث ضلالات الصوفية ولكن بثوب ادبي روائي 
وخاصة ابن عربي وجلال الدين الرومي والعجيب انك تجد العلمانيين والليبراليين يثنون على درويش الصوفية

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> في الاونة الخيرة هناك حركة قوية لبعث ضلالات الصوفية ولكن بثوب ادبي روائي 
> وخاصة ابن عربي وجلال الدين الرومي والعجيب انك تجد العلمانيين والليبراليين يثنون على درويش الصوفية


فعلى العلماء أن يجتهدوا في الرد والبيان والتوضيح.
أسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك في علمائنا.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> في الاونة الخيرة هناك حركة قوية لبعث ضلالات الصوفية ولكن بثوب ادبي روائي 
> وخاصة ابن عربي وجلال الدين الرومي والعجيب انك تجد العلمانيين والليبراليين يثنون على درويش الصوفية


لأن الصوفية والعلمانية لا دين لهم ، فمآربهم واحدة ومصالحهم متفقة مشتركة ، نسأل الله أن يهديهم إلى الحق .

----------

